# Spring turkey season opens tomorrow!



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

In KS, spring turkey season opens tomorrow. I know turkey populations aren't as high most places, but is anyone else planning on turkey hunting, or can you in your state? Out in Western KS, they do a drawing for tags because numbers are low out there.

I don't get to go out until Saturday, so I've got a few days to stew in my excitement.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

This past weekend was our youth season. Too windy and been too cold for much action. Saturday is the opening day of regular season. With warmer temps all week, I hope it get those toms fired up a little more. 

They are running everywhere here, it isn't nothing to see 30 in one field...


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

They're everywhere here, too. You don't see many open fields without a flock roaming it. My grandma took out four of them with her car in one swipe on her way home from work last week.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it's tempting i keep seeing more and more as i am driving around , but the season here you draw for a week , and if it's to cold or raining it's almost a waste of a tag

i am up to seeing 20-30 a day at times it used to be i could point out about 5 fields that were likely to have them in but of late i am seeing them a few miles from the usual fields and the regular fields , i would say double the number in the last 5 years.

on top of that the turkey tags are more expensive than deer tags , so i think the flock will grow and grow to nuisance level then they will change the season structure


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I disagree pete....actually a turkey tag, license and stamp is $20.25 plus the $3 fee to apply ....so $23.25 and the deer tag is $24.....extra turkey tags are $10 versus $2 for the doe tags...those are cheaper.

The state had 235,000 spring tags for sale. 135,000 were issued right away, with 100,000 left at $10 each...prolly less than 20,000 of those left right now, but they all be bought up.

This sport is really growing and numbers will never get out of hand....in the North the winter kill takes a toll, and in the south, they will issue more tags.

i love turkey hunting. I have 2 tags and will be calling birds for tother folks. Give it a try, it is more fun than deer hunting, and i love both gun and bow hunting.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You still have to apply for a tag drawing in Michigan. They have two seasons, spring with several differnt weekly break downs and one in the fall. 
I had 6 toms hanging around in my woods and yard during deer season in November.










About Febuary there were only 4 and just a week or so ago just one.




























He is a young one and should be yummy eatting. 

 Al


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

It will be the opening of Turkey season in WV while I'm out there next weekend.. 

I am so bummed I can't hunt without a license as a land owner since I am not a resident... I haven't gotten a license, so will just wait until I move out there to be able to hunt without that big expense.. 

Last month while we were out there we went for a walk on the back of the property.. Scared up a big mess of turkeys. I counted 7 as they flew off. There were more, but I don't know how many... They had scratched up a huge area, maybe 30 yards square.. 

That was the first time I had ever seen wild turkey actually fly.. I mean far.. from one ridge over to another.. I never knew they could fly that well.. 

It was pretty impressive watching them fly, and hearing the beating of so many wings on their chests.. Freaked out my wife because she didn't know what had happend and only caught the tail end of a couple to figure out what it was.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

brownegg said:


> I disagree pete....actually a turkey tag, license and stamp is $20.25 plus the $3 fee to apply ....so $23.25 and the deer tag is $24.....extra turkey tags are $10 versus $2 for the doe tags...those are cheaper.
> 
> The state had 235,000 spring tags for sale. 135,000 were issued right away, with 100,000 left at $10 each...prolly less than 20,000 of those left right now, but they all be bought up.
> 
> ...




I may have to give it a try , it seems i was inaccurately told i would need , small game 18 + turkey 15 + turkey stamp 5.25 + 10 for a carcase tag as i was not planning ahead and was checking on it after a flock would wander thru my inlaws every evening when i was over there = 48.25 i already had the small game but 30.25 more still seemed like to much that wouldn't net much meat.

apparently I wasn't the only person told this as there is now note on the front cover of the turkey regs that states a small game s not needed 

as for deer hunting , not sure it could get much more fun , but we still party hunt and do drives , with 7-14 people
well maybe shooting pigs from a helicopter could be more fun.

if i had to sit in one stand and watch all season , i could see where a lot of things could be more fun


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I had to get my permit (which is good for hunting and fishing for the rest of the year), and we can only get one tag during spring season. My tag was $20.25 and my license was $25. I prefer fall turkey hunting because I can get 2 hens. They taste better anyways.

I was working two jobs during deer season and didn't think I'd get out enough to justify the tag.

My dad and uncle were talking about how when they were young, you couldn't hunt turkey. Now, in the words of Uncle Harold, you can't throw a rock into the woods without hitting one of those idiot birds.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

First time hunting them? Idiot birds indeedLOL:hysterical:.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Started in Delaware today...........will go next week......


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Not my first time, but it's been a couple years since I've been able to get out. Only the hens seemed to want to come anywhere near us yesterday. We heard a bunch, saw quite a few, but none within range. Darn the luck!

In KS, you have to buy a new hunting and fishing liscense every year.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

We are going. I dont know if tomorrow or not.

Dh and I both have tags.

I LOVE turkey broth. So we will save out the breasts and make the carcass into stock which will be canned. Yummy!

$33.50 for a combo license (hunt/fish)
$19.75 for the turkey tag

Mrs WHodunit


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

This is my thirteen year olds first turkey, we got it during youth season.












And this is my first double bearded turkey, got it yesterday when the toms wouldn't leave the hens, I had to belly craw about 65 yrds to put the hurt on him.










Still have 4 tags to fill, slow hunting this year cause of the weather. Mom said she would bake a pie for the longest beard, and if I understand it correctly, you add length on a double, so it will be a cherry pie if I don't get beat by one of the boys.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I've been out two days now, got them called in pretty close with no problems, but couldn't get them to cross the dang property line. FOUR TIMES! Four times they did this. The guy on the other side of the fence would blow a gasket if we shot a bird on his land, so we sat there, watched them strut about and do their turkey dances, then they left. GRR! I am not the most patient hunter :grump:


----------

